#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Electronics and Communication Notes >  >  Trends in Cellular Radio and Personal Communications,wireless and mobile communication,ebook-download

## Prashant Kumar Singh Rang

The theory, generally known as Personal Communication Services (PCS),  originated in the United Kingdom when three companies were given  spectrum in the 1800 MHz to develop Personal Communication Networks  (PCN) all over Great Britain PCN  was viewed by the U.K. as   a method of improving its global competitiveness in the wireless field  while generating new wireless systems andservices for citizens





  Similar Threads: Personal Communication Services/Networks (PCS/PCN),wireless and mobile communication,ebook download Radio Wave Propagation,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download USDC Radio Interface,wireless and mobile communication,free ebook download Comparison of Common Mobile Radio Systems,wireless and mobile communication,free pdf download Mobile Radio Systems Around the World,wireless and mobile communication,notes download

----------

